# Any Information on this Compressor?



## Macattack (May 9, 2014)

Im in the market for a reliable 20 gallon air compressor and my budget cant go over $300. Recently Sears has begun selling Pulsar Air Compressors and a 20 gallon oil lube one for $300 (Exactly on my budget). I cant seem to find much information on this company or their products. Does anyone else know more about Pulsar Products and their air compressors and if so how reliable are they? Where would they stand in terms of quality with other well known brands? Any help would be -greatly- appreciated.

Link to sears page with the compressor.
Sears.com


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

Google lead me to plenty of info about them...not sure if it helps you.

Google


Google


----------



## Macattack (May 9, 2014)

Ive read every page on their site to get information. Ive just never heard of this company before and was hoping if anyone had any experience with these compressors or owns one themselves.


----------



## CompressorPros.com (Jun 27, 2014)

I haven't heard of them, but looking at one of the units, I would suspect it is an import. Hard to say much about them without physically looking at them, but I imagine it would be a light duty compressor. It is a direct drive compressor meaning the motor and pump are spinning at the same speed, usually around 3400 RPM. Depending on your application, it may be fine. Warranty is pretty standard for that type of compressor...1 year, or 30 days in a commercial/rental application


----------

